# sich in die Kosten teilen



## osa_menor

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Aus diesem Thread abgespalten. 



vbergen said:


> < ... >De que forma se puede dar a entender sin que sea directo y frío como "cada uno paga lo suyo".


Hola *vbergen*:

< ... > Tal vez se puede escribir: _In die Kosten könnten wir uns teilen._

Un saludo


----------



## Tonerl

*Hallo Osa !
Nur der Ordnung halber, eine klitzekleine Korrektur*.

Tal vez se puede escribir: _*Und* die Kosten könnten wir uns teilen._

*LG*


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tonerl,
was ist denn an dem Ausdruck "sich *in* die Kosten teilen" falsch?

Un saludo.


----------



## Tonerl

> Hallo Tonerl,
> was ist denn an dem Ausdruck "sich in die Kosten teilen" falsch?



Hallo Osa !

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn du mich schon fragst, was bei diesem Satz nicht richtig ist, dann lies ihn dir noch einmal in Ruhe durch.
„Sich in die Kosten teilen“,das ist grammatisch einfach nicht richtig und das habe ich so auch noch nie gehört !

Man kann sich (die) Kosten teilen, aufteilen, oder sie auch umlegen etc...

Gute Nacht


----------



## kunvla

Hallo Tonerl,
was du noch nie gehört hast, muss nicht unbedingt falsch sein. 


> *5.* zu gleichen Teilen sich an etwas beteiligen, an etwas teilhaben
> Grammatik: sich teilen
> Gebrauch: gehoben
> Beispiel: wir teilen uns in den Gewinn, in den Besitz des Grundstücks
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/teilen



Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

> Hallo Tonerl,
> was du noch nie gehört hast, muss nicht unbedingt falsch sein.



Hallo Kunvla!

Mit dieser Feststellung hast du absolut Recht!

Und es wäre auch sehr vermessen von mir, auf etwas stur/beharrlich bestehen zu wollen! Mitnichten.

Ich habe deinen obigen Link angeklickt, in der Meinung, etwas dazulernen zu können, aber:
wir teilen uns IN den Gewinn, IN den Besitz des Grundstücks,
trotz intensiver Recherche NICHT gefunden,was mich auch gewundert hätte, also nichts für ungut, ich bleibe dabei,
man kann sich nicht IN die Kosten teilen,wogegen man sich IN (die) Kosten "stürzen"kann.

Ich wäre früher von meiner Redaktion "gevierteilt" worden, hätte ich so einen Satz in meine Rubrik gestellt!

In diesem Sinne
LG


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Mein Wahrig, Deutsches Wörterbuch (1993, Papierversion), kennt auch:
"sich in die Kosten teilen" = "die Kosten gemeinsam tragen".

Weitere Anwendungsbeispiele:


> Die Kosten des Projekts liegen bei rund 12,6 Millionen Franken. In die  Kosten teilen sich neben dem Kanton Bern auch der Bund, die Kantone  Waadt und Freiburg sowie die bernischen Gemeinden.


Quelle: Simmentalzeitung



> Kirche und Stadt teilen sich in die Kosten für die Jugendarbeit


Quelle: Homepage von Rodau im Odenwald 

Ich kenne diese Ausdrucksweise passiv. Aktiv habe ich sie, glaube ich, noch nie verwendet. Mir liegt "tragen die Kosten gemeinsam" näher.


----------



## nievedemango

_".....was mich auch gewundert hätte, also nichts für ungut, ich bleibe dabei,
man kann sich nicht IN die Kosten teilen,wogegen man sich IN (die) Kosten "stürzen"kann.

Ich wäre früher von meiner Redaktion "gevierteilt" worden, hätte ich so einen Satz in meine Rubrik gestellt!"_

Ich unterstütze _Tonerl_ voll und ganz. Der Satz "_Wir teilen uns in die Kosten_" ist falsch. Die Präposition "in" ergibt in diesem Zusammenhang absolut keinen Sinn


----------



## osa_menor

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele "quer Beet" durch Literatur und Presse:

"_Er denke es sich so, daß er und Josef *sich in die Kosten teilen*. Josef solle die siebzig kostbaren Thorarollen zusteuern, die er aus der Zerstörung Jerusalems gerettet habe ..._"
Lion Feuchtwanger; Josephus-Trilogie: Der jüdische Krieg / Die Söhne / Der Tag wird kommen

"_Wiederum lassen sich die Kosten für den einzelnen entscheidend  senken, wenn er z.B. das Referendum innerhalb einer organisierten  Interessengruppe ergreifen kann, deren Mitglieder __*sich in die Kosten teilen*__._"
Philipp Halbherr, Alfred Müdespacher; Organisierte Interessen und  Verteilungseffekte in der schweizerischen Agragpolitik: eine  polit-ökonomische Analyse, Band 1

"_Das würde dann bedeuten,                                                dass *sich* alle Beteiligten *in die                                                Kosten teilen*. Deshalb werde                                                derzeit auch überlegt, die                                                Planungskosten für dieses                                                Teilstück in den Haushaltsetat für                                                2010 mit aufzunehmen."_
*http://www.schwarzbachbahn.de/presse.htm
*_
Unter Dach und Fach ist jetzt auch die Weiterbeschäftigung des  Gemeindepädagogen bei der evangelischen Kirchengemeinde. Kirche und  Stadt *teilen sich in die Kosten* für die Jugendarbeit, die seit sieben Jahren von dem Gemeindepädagogen Bernhard Kethorn geleitet wird. _*
http://www.rodau-odw.de/rubriken/archiv2003.htm

*_"*In die Kosten teilen sich* acht Basler Chemieunternehmen. Ihr Anteil richtet sich nach dem Volumen, das sie in der Deponie eingelagert haben."_
*http://www.badische-zeitung.de/basel/chemieverseuchte-erde-wird-abgetragen--29178838.html
**
*"_- sicherstellen kann, dass alle Mitgliedstaaten diese Lösung in Anspruch nehmen und sich in angemessener Weise__* in die Kosten teilen können*__._"
*http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2006:0474:FIN:deDF*


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Ich habe deinen obigen Link angeklickt, in der Meinung, etwas dazulernen zu können, aber:
> wir teilen uns IN den Gewinn, IN den Besitz des Grundstücks,
> trotz intensiver Recherche NICHT gefunden, was mich auch gewundert hätte


Schau nochmal  rein: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/teilen Fast ganz unten, unter *5*.


> wir teilen uns in den Gewinn, in den Besitz des Grundstücks






nievedemango said:


> Ich unterstütze _Tonerl_ voll und ganz. Der Satz "_Wir teilen uns in die Kosten_" ist falsch. Die Präposition "in" ergibt in diesem Zusammenhang absolut keinen Sinn


Wie bereits gesagt, Duden kennt es und hält es für richtig. Auch DWDS führt es auf:


> *3* _sich (mit jmdm.) in eine Sache teilen_                                         etw. mit jmdm. gemeinsam innehaben, tun
> _ich habe mich mit ihm in den Besitz dieses Grundstückes geteilt_
> http://dwds.de/?qu=teilen



Noch ein Beispiel:


> Auf eine Gegenschrift der gegnerischen Partei vom 22. Febr. 1775 antwortete Goethe am 6. März 1775. Am 6. Mai fällte das Gericht den Spruch, die Gegner möchten von Weiterführung des Prozesses absehen und sich in die Kosten teilen. Der Kläger legte jedoch Berufung ein, und so zog sich der Prozeß noch bis 1780 hin, ohne daß Goethe sich weiter an ihm beteiligte. An seine Stelle trat Dr. Lehr.


Quelle: Der junge Goethe, Band 1. Herausgegeben von Hanna Fischer-Lamberg, 1999 (Originalausgabe 1963)

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

*Hallo kunvla !

Hier ist der Auszug aus dem Duden,die Nr.5 betreffend:*
5.(gehoben) zu gleichen Teilen sich an etwas beteiligen, an etwas teilhaben
*was absolut richtig ist,sich aber mit "sich IN die  Kosten teilen" nicht vergleichen lässt.

Nach den ganzen Beispielen  von oben,möchte ich jetzt der ganzen Diskussion ein Ende setzen,indem  ich mich eines weiteren Kommentars enthalte,weil-wie Osa schon  sagte-jeder seine eigene Meinung sagen darf und auch soll und meine ist  ja hinlänglich bekannt!
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern dieses Threads einen schönen Tag und in diesem Sinne

LG*


----------



## osa_menor

Tonerl said:


> *Hallo kunvla !
> 
> Hier ist der Auszug aus dem Duden,die Nr.5 betreffend:*
> 5.(gehoben) zu gleichen Teilen sich an etwas beteiligen, an etwas teilhaben
> *was absolut richtig ist,sich aber mit "sich IN die  Kosten beteiligen" nicht vergleichen lässt.
> 
> Nach den ganzen Beispielen  von oben,möchte ich jetzt der ganzen Diskussion ein Ende setzen,indem  ich mich eines weiteren Kommentars enthalte,weil-wie Osa schon  sagte-jeder seine eigene Meinung sagen darf und auch soll und meine ist  ja hinlänglich bekannt!
> Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern dieses Threads einen schönen Tag und in diesem Sinne
> 
> LG*



Hallo Tonerl,

die Wendung, um die es hier geht, ist "_*sich in die Kosten teilen*_", nicht * "sich IN die  Kosten beteiligen"*.
Ich habe den obigen Link angeklickt und genau dort diese beiden Beispiele gefunden:


> *Beispiel*
> 
> wir teilen uns in den Gewinn, in den Besitz des Grundstücks



Das "_*in*_" ist genau dort, wo es in meinem Satz auch ist.

Auch liebe Grüße,

Osa.


----------



## Tonerl

*"sich IN die  Kosten beteiligen"

Hallo Osa!

Obiger Satz mit "beteiligen" ist schlicht und einfach ein Fehler meinerseits,denn natürlich handelt es sich um "teilen" !
Da kannst du mal sehen,wie mich diese Diskussion aus der Fassung gebracht hatte,sodass ich jetzt nicht mehr Herr meiner Sinne bin.(Kleiner Scherz am Rande).

Un abrazo de "oso"

PS:Habe es oben bereits korrigiert.
*


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias a todos


----------

